# Best E-juice Online Retailers 2018 ?



## LeonO

Hi Everyone 

Since I am absolutely terrible at DIY, I thought it might be a good idea if we could start a thread listing the top e-juice vendors of 2018. Not sure if there is a similar thread already out there. Thanks in advance all 

.....aaaaaand Go!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## daniel craig

Vapour Mountain
Orion
Paulie's
Wiener Vape
Hazeworks
Emissary Elixirs 
NCV
TKO
Mr Hardwicks 
MiLC

And the list goes on (These are local brands only)

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

And Majestic Vapor is defenitely up there too. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I'm never sure what "vendor" refers to. Do you mean the juice brands, or the retailers?

If brands, then:

The Bumblebee range, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee - especially the Machete!!

Yami Vapor
Barista Brew
Milkshake Liquids

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeonO

Hooked said:


> I'm never sure what "vendor" refers to. Do you mean the juice brands, or the retailers?
> 
> If brands, then:
> 
> The Bumblebee range, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee - especially the Machete!!
> 
> Yami Vapor
> Barista Brew
> Milkshake Liquids



@Hooked - I think that your description is actually better, should have said Best online retailers, where do you guys buy your juice that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

LeonO said:


> @Hooked - I think that your description is actually better, should have said Best online retailers, where do you guys buy your juice that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


Best online ejuice retailer is DripSociety.co.za They are on this forum as well ( @Cruzz_33 and @KyleSociety ) Their prices are good and you get free overnight shipping on orders over R550 and low shipping prices on order below R550.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

LeonO said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Since I am absolutely terrible at DIY, I thought it might be a good idea if we could start a thread listing the top e-juice vendors of 2018. Not sure if there is a similar thread already out there. Thanks in advance all
> 
> .....aaaaaand Go!


This is very vague...best in price, best in service, best in variety?

Haven't bought juice in ages but I can tell you I exclusively used JuicyJoes. And I stay in Gauteng.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

LeonO said:


> @Hooked - I think that your description is actually better, should have said Best online retailers, where do you guys buy your juice that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?



Ah ... again - @BumbleBee who is the owner of The Vape Guy. I buy all my mods from him - honest chap, helpful, listens to what you want and advises accordingly. Very good juice (his own range "Bumblebee" and his budget range "Splash" - not sickeningly sweet as some juices are.

However, I buy juice from all over the place and it's really difficult to say who is the best, as I've never had problems with any of them before (except recently found out that Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, sells fake Nasty Juice).

You don't want a ramble, you want a list. Here goes:

For a great selection of international juice:
The Vape Industry
Drip Society
Atomix Vapes
Cloud Lounge Vapery
House of Vape

For a great all-round selection of juice:
Sir Vape
eCiggies
Vape Cartel
Vaper's Corner

Best Housebrand:
The Vape Guy's "Bumblebee" brand

Best Service:
The Vape Guy
Cloud Lounge Vapery
Vape Republic

BUT nothing wrong with the service from any of the vendors which I've mentioned.

Best Delivery:
Vaper's Corner - because it's free, irrespective of how much you buy!


Hope you find this useful!

EDIT: I didn't address your request of not costing an arm and a leg:

Again - The Vape Guy's "Bumblebee" range

All Day Vapes - he makes his own juice and sells only his brand. He is unique in that the juice has a base price WITHOUT NIC. You select your nic strength and the price increases accordingly. No-one else does that, to my knowledge, but I wish they did. I've always felt that it's unfair for someone who buys zero nic to pay the same price as someone buying 6mg nic, just as an example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Best 3 for me i use weekly is:

Juicy Joes
Sir Vape
The Vape Industry


----------



## LeonO

Steyn777 said:


> This is very vague...best in price, best in service, best in variety?
> 
> Haven't bought juice in ages but I can tell you I exclusively used JuicyJoes. And I stay in Gauteng.



This is exactly the reason why I started this thread , I stumbled across Juicy Joes site , and was very impressed with the quality , price and shipping options. So was wondering what other retailers are out there providing such a great service that I do not know of. Google seems to list most visited sites , which is not always the best options in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeonO

Hooked said:


> Ah ... again - @BumbleBee who is the owner of The Vape Guy. I buy all my mods from him - honest chap, helpful, listens to what you want and advises accordingly. Very good juice (his own range "Bumblebee" and his budget range "Splash" - not sickeningly sweet as some juices are.
> 
> However, I buy juice from all over the place and it's really difficult to say who is the best, as I've never had problems with any of them before (except recently found out that Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, sells fake Nasty Juice).
> 
> You don't want a ramble, you want a list. Here goes:
> 
> For a great selection of international juice:
> The Vape Industry
> Drip Society
> Atomix Vapes
> Cloud Lounge Vapery
> House of Vape
> 
> For a great all-round selection of juice:
> Sir Vape
> eCiggies
> Vape Cartel
> Vaper's Corner
> 
> Best Housebrand:
> The Vape Guy's "Bumblebee" brand
> 
> Best Service:
> The Vape Guy
> Cloud Lounge Vapery
> Vape Republic
> 
> BUT nothing wrong with the service from any of the vendors which I've mentioned.
> 
> Best Delivery:
> Vaper's Corner - because it's free, irrespective of how much you buy!
> 
> 
> Hope you find this useful!
> 
> EDIT: I didn't address your request of not costing an arm and a leg:
> 
> Again - The Vape Guy's "Bumblebee" range
> 
> All Day Vapes - he makes his own juice and sells only his brand. He is unique in that the juice has a base price WITHOUT NIC. You select your nic strength and the price increases accordingly. No-one else does that, to my knowledge, but I wish they did. I've always felt that it's unfair for someone who buys zero nic to pay the same price as someone buying 6mg nic, just as an example.



This is extremely useful , Thanx @Hooked. When it comes to ejuice I am on the fence , I have a very peculiar flavor profile , and what tickles my fancy the one day may make me want to hurl the next , very strange in deed  . The thing is I cant keep buying new juices every time I loose interest , seems to be the easiest way to bankruptcy . And I know the best route for my situation is DIY , but I am so bad at it , I take a recipe from the interwebs , that every one is raving about mix it up and want to die at first vape . Maybe its just me ...hahahah. Thanx again for all the advice , really appreciate it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeonO

KarlDP said:


> Best 3 for me i use weekly is:
> 
> Juicy Joes
> Sir Vape
> The Vape Industry


Juicy Joes seems to pop out on everyone's list that I have spoken to thus far , really glad I stumbled on to their site. Ordering 120ml of the Strawberry Doughnut juice now, the reviews looks impressive on that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

LeonO said:


> This is extremely useful , Thanx @Hooked. When it comes to ejuice I am on the fence , I have a very peculiar flavor profile , and what tickles my fancy the one day may make me want to hurl the next , very strange in deed  . The thing is I cant keep buying new juices every time I loose interest , seems to be the easiest way to bankruptcy . And I know the best route for my situation is DIY , but I am so bad at it , I take a recipe from the interwebs , that every one is raving about mix it up and want to die at first vape . Maybe its just me ...hahahah. Thanx again for all the advice , really appreciate it.





LeonO said:


> This is extremely useful , Thanx @Hooked. When it comes to ejuice I am on the fence , I have a very peculiar flavor profile , and what tickles my fancy the one day may make me want to hurl the next , very strange in deed  . The thing is I cant keep buying new juices every time I loose interest , seems to be the easiest way to bankruptcy . And I know the best route for my situation is DIY , but I am so bad at it , I take a recipe from the interwebs , that every one is raving about mix it up and want to die at first vape . Maybe its just me ...hahahah. Thanx again for all the advice , really appreciate it.



@LeonO No it's not strange - you're just trying to find YOUR flavour profile, that's all. May I suggest that you "watch" https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-231. Some peeps take the time and trouble to add a short comment, instead of just the name of the juice, which is informative. (Though I've bought juice which many peeps have been raving about and I didn't like it at all!).

Also, if you're trying many different flavour profiles, it might be worth your while to subscribe to sample box. BWDV @RivasCB has one. Read this thread for more info https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-is-bwdv.t47136/#post-636424. They are, of course, on the internet and on FB too. 

And could I tempt you to try some coffee? I'm a coffee-juice addict!

In this thread you'll see which coffees I have. Not all have been tried yet, but I'm vaping my way through them! This thread will also tell you which coffee will be reviewed next.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

And this thread gives links to all the reviews
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

Also try @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes.
Decently priced, fast delivery, low courier costs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

LeonO said:


> Juicy Joes seems to pop out on everyone's list that I have spoken to thus far , really glad I stumbled on to their site. Ordering 120ml of the Strawberry Doughnut juice now, the reviews looks impressive on that one.



I'm lucky that the OG Joes store, which is at a house in Durbanville, is just around the corner from where I work so I buy all my juice from them at the moment and recently also started buying my concentrates there due to the convenience of being able to pop in and get what I want IMMEDIATELY rather than having to wait (and pay for) delivery.

But I digress, that wasn't your question. Your question pertained to online retailers specifically 

The real reason for my input is that juice you want to try. As a lover of strawberry juices myself (see frequent comments on Unicorn Milk), I have also tried that JayJays Strawberry Donut and can vouch for it. It is yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

@LeonO Dripsociety.co.za is a winner, the guys that run it are incredibly helpful and as has been said above they do free shipping for R550 and over, which to me is a must

These guys are well ahead of the curve imo on customer service and providing the best deals they can to customers

I've purchased from them many times and everything is always spot on! They do international juices at really good prices so hard to go wrong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

